# Sugar Glider



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

Could someone point me towards a decent caresheet for sugar gliders? I've tried to do some searching tonight and read at least four different ones and they all seem to have very conflicting information between them and it's left me a bit confused :blush:

Also does anyone know when babies will be around this year, and if there are any breeders on this forum who'll be selling some? Would like to get a female once I've taken all the information in :2thumb:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Exzhal said:


> Could someone point me towards a decent caresheet for sugar gliders? I've tried to do some searching tonight and read at least four different ones and they all seem to have very conflicting information between them and it's left me a bit confused :blush:
> 
> Also does anyone know when babies will be around this year, and if there are any breeders on this forum who'll be selling some?* Would like to get a female* once I've taken all the information in :2thumb:


Someone will come along and point you towards the best forum/facebook groups for this in a bit. But I do know this much.....there's a similar problem here to your request for a slow loris, but for very different reasons. You can't keep just a single female glider. They're social animals, and you'll need at least a pair.

Good luck:2thumb:


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

mrcriss said:


> Someone will come along and point you towards the best forum/facebook groups for this in a bit. But I do know this much.....there's a similar problem here to your request for a slow loris, but for very different reasons. You can't keep just a single female glider. They're social animals, and you'll need at least a pair.
> 
> Good luck:2thumb:


I have no problem keeping a pair, watched a bunch of information videos/read as much as I could and most places said keeping one alone is fine as long as it gets a lot of attention - but if that's the case I'll get a pair : victory: I assume two females together would be fine and I wouldn't need to go male/female?


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Exzhal said:


> I have no problem keeping a pair, *watched a bunch of information videos/read as much as I could and most places said keeping one alone is fine as long as it gets a lot of attention* - but if that's the case I'll get a pair : victory: I assume two females together would be fine and I wouldn't need to go male/female?


Wouldn't have been american information by any chance, would it?:whistling2:

Take no notice of it....suggies need company (and not just from humans).


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

http://www.sugar-glider.co.uk

here is the best place to get information from and they are a bunch of nice people 

hope this helps


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

mrcriss said:


> Wouldn't have been american information by any chance, would it?:whistling2:
> 
> Take no notice of it....suggies need company (and not just from humans).


Haha possibly :lol2: will get two then



popitgoes said:


> http://www.sugar-glider.co.uk
> 
> here is the best place to get information from and they are a bunch of nice people
> 
> hope this helps


Thanks very much


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

mrcriss said:


> Wouldn't have been american information by any chance, would it?:whistling2:
> 
> Take no notice of it....suggies need company (and not just from humans).


also this is true never have less then 2 1 suggie on its own will cause stress and may self harm


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

Is there a list of the best foods to use for them anywhere? Something I can print out possibly and keep on hand, always had the same for my beardies back when I used to keep them would be nice to have something on hand

Both live food and fruit/veg would be helpful


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

on the website i gave you it gives you all the information there but here are a few pages about what not to feed and also recipes already worked out for you 


what not to feed:-
What NOT to feed your gliders


Recipes :- 

Recipes already worked out for all you lovely people!

Marie's basic diet plan


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

Whatever you read on American sites regarding any social animal being able to live alone...ignore it. Gliders are sensitive to living alone and its really a ticking time bomb for SMing.


----------



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

There is a thread I have done on the sugar glider forum in my signature about what can happen when a sugar glider is kept alone in pictures. I advise that you read the thread and see for yourself te damage a lone glider can do...

Stupid damn American sites!!!!


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

Rhianna.J said:


> There is a thread I have done on the sugar glider forum in my signature about what can happen when a sugar glider is kept alone in pictures. I advise that you read the thread and see for yourself te damage a lone glider can do...
> 
> Stupid damn American sites!!!!


I must be blind haha, can't see a link :blush:


Anyway I take your guys word for it :lol2: though no one answered is it fine for me to keep a double female pair or would it be best to go the male/female route?


----------



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

Exzhal said:


> I must be blind haha, can't see a link :blush:
> 
> 
> Anyway I take your guys word for it :lol2: though no one answered is it fine for me to keep a double female pair or would it be best to go the male/female route?


2 females are fine, a male and a female are fine and 2 neutered boys.  

Theres the link for you 
Self Mutilation. What Is It And Why Does It Happen?


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

Rhianna.J said:


> 2 females are fine, a male and a female are fine and 2 neutered boys.
> 
> Theres the link for you
> Self Mutilation. What Is It And Why Does It Happen?


Great, will probably go with the two female route then :2thumb: do you know anyone that will have any available soonish?

Gonna read through that now


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

Don't knock a neutered male pair or a mixture of both, opening yourself up to all options allows you to broaden your search. 

I find neutered males are so soppy. Oh and Rhi on this thread is selling brothers as far as I know. If they are anything like her other joeys I have seen then they will be dopey, loving little boys.


----------



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

loulou said:


> Don't knock a neutered male pair or a mixture of both, opening yourself up to all options allows you to broaden your search.
> 
> I find neutered males are so soppy. Oh and Rhi on this thread is selling brothers as far as I know. If they are anything like her other joeys I have seen then they will be dopey, loving little boys.


I agree, neutered boys are the best combination i think! lol 

Thankyou Lou! These two are worse then M&M cos ive handled them more! lol The youngest male lies like a starfish on your hand! lol So soppy, il be sad when they go! Im still debating keeping the youngest one to pair with Snow, its just where to put him until she is old enough....


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

Would a normal vet be able to neuter a male for me or would it need to be a specialized vet? :2thumb:

And what kind of price do males/females usually go for? Just so I can get some estimates sorted for what I'm going to be spending, been looking at some cheap second hand cages too on ebay loads to choose from


----------



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

Exzhal said:


> Would a normal vet be able to neuter a male for me or would it need to be a specialized vet? :2thumb:
> 
> And what kind of price do males/females usually go for? Just so I can get some estimates sorted for what I'm going to be spending, been looking at some cheap second hand cages too on ebay loads to choose from


Specialised would be better, but its a simple operation. My vet had never done a glider before and he was surprised at how easy it was. Mine are in and out when they get done, but usually the breeder could get it done for you if thats what you wanted. I leave my boys for as long as possible, then when they become to much of a risk to mum, i neuter.

From £100-150 for a female, £90-130 for a male...


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

Rhianna.J said:


> Specialised would be better, but its a simple operation. My vet had never done a glider before and he was surprised at how easy it was. Mine are in and out when they get done, but usually the breeder could get it done for you if thats what you wanted. I leave my boys for as long as possible, then when they become to much of a risk to mum, i neuter.
> 
> From £100-150 for a female, £90-130 for a male...


I'll have a word with the vets I use for my snakes then and see if they have experience with gliders, unless the breeder has them "done" for me :2thumb:

Thanks for all the help by the way

I was reading this diet plan; Marie's basic diet plan is that the full diet for the week or would there be live bugs on top of that? And it doesn't mention specifically but are there any fruit/veg I should avoid?


----------



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

Exzhal said:


> I'll have a word with the vets I use for my snakes then and see if they have experience with gliders, unless the breeder has them "done" for me :2thumb:
> 
> Thanks for all the help by the way
> 
> I was reading this diet plan; Marie's basic diet plan is that the full diet for the week or would there be live bugs on top of that? And it doesn't mention specifically but are there any fruit/veg I should avoid?


Thats the whole diet for the week. Contrary to popular belief, sugar gliders dont need to eat livefoods. I just give them as a treat. 

GRAPES! Highly dangerous to most exotic mammals, but especially so in sugar gliders. Causes kidney failure. 
Avocado. Toxic. 
Onion
Theres more but i cant remember them all off the top of my head. Have a mooch through the stickies on the glider forum.


----------

